# Heard before and now it clicks



## Livenlearn (Mar 20, 2011)

I am interested in other opinions on this subject: Why we can express something to our spouses but they don't believe or hear us until they hear it from others, and then it clicks?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Would you care to elaborate?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Because maybe it's not reinforced for them until a third party sees it/states it to them?


----------



## stepswork4me (Mar 21, 2011)

People tend to critisize those closest to them more freely. After hearing enough criticisms one tends to tune it out as a defense mechanism. In my opinion, anyway.


----------

